# 13+4 Potty Shot! Pink or Blue? UPDATE! It's a GIRL!



## Lindsay0422

I've had many people tell me this looks like a little baby girl, but I'm wondering if this is an example of a "3 line boy" some people say happens when they mistake a boy for a girl! What do you guys think? does this look like a little boy or a little girl??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4027.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 31









IMG_4028.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## skunkpixie

Looks very much like a girl to me hun xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Potty shots can be misleading at this stage:) Do you have any profile shots we can guess off of which may show a nub!


----------



## 3boys

Looks like my girl at 13+6 x


----------



## AmyKai

looks like a girl to me!


----------



## 3boys

If you look on YouTube there is also a gender scan done at 13 weeks that looks exactly like that and that baby is born and is a girl.


----------



## Lindsay0422

Here's a nub shot...curious what everyone's thoughts are on this photo. This was taken at 15+3.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4079.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## becsboo

ill say boy


----------



## Lindsay0422

Any particular reason you guess boy? What are you seeing that looks like a boy?


----------



## arabon02

I guess girl


----------



## Lindsay0422

Do you happen to know the title of the video? I'm so curious that I have to watch it!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

:pink:


----------



## Lindsay0422

My husband, our two year old son, and I went for an elective U/S on Saturday. I was 16 weeks 4 days! Tech said "No doubt about it, that's a baby girl!"

We are over the moon thrilled! Thanks to everyone who took the time to guess and look at my baby girl's photos! 99% of the guesses were right! Thanks again!
 



Attached Files:







2017-06-26_8-51-41.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









2017-06-26_8-52-00.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 3boys

aww congrats i knew it looked just like my daughters!!!! welcome to team pink!!! everything is just so cute for girls x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Lindsay0422

Thank you EVERYONE! I feel like I'm still in shock. Boys run so solid in my husbands side of the family. I was just expecting a boy! 10 grandkids...1 girl. Now there will be 2! EEEEK! Now the shopping must begin!


----------



## Foreign Chick

There was nothing boyish about any of your shots! 

Congrats on team PINK!!!


----------



## 3boys

Lindsay0422 said:


> Do you happen to know the title of the video? I'm so curious that I have to watch it!

sorry i didnt see this but here it is you may have to copy and paste im not sure https://youtu.be/q7eWO1SdpJw?t=3m10s


----------

